# how does it all work in the UK? (teenagers & college???)



## sandrass

I have been reading some of the threads and I am just a little confused and curious. People are mentioning 16 yr olds going to college and taking specific career paths etc....or working to earn money to help support them.

Here in Canada you are in highschool usually until you are 18. IF you do work before you are 18 its usually only part time and for pocket money, and you dont go to college until you are 18 or 19...(although I worked full time by the age of 15, which is NOT in the norm here)

Just a little confused and interested in how things work over there! I find it all very interesting :D


----------



## fuffyburra

Well you start primary school at 5, high school at 11, and you finish at 16. After that you can go on to the school's 6th form/go to an independent college until you're 18 (usually local so you can stay with your parents). Then most people have a gap year and go travelling, or work to earn money to start university. Then they go to uni for usually 3 years, though some courses like medicine, etc. last much longer. However, you can always finish school at 16, after your GCSE exams, and go straight out to work. Or you can start work after college or uni. Up to you :)


----------



## lesleyann

As above however in a few years children/teenagers will have to stay in schooling till 18 under the new laws brought out, but thats got another 2/3 years yet I think.


----------



## bky

When they say college they mean something more like what you'd call high school. In North America college= university or similar post-public education. In North America you have elementary, middle (or junior high) and high school, elsewhere (here, and the UK, probably Australia too), it's primary, and so on as pp said. :)
It is a bit of a different system, but mostly different names.


----------



## Lucy22

Most people think Ireland and UK are the same but we have completely different education systems. :dohh:

Primary school is attended from ages 5-12.

Aged 12, kids start secondary school. They finish secondary school after another 6yrs, usually aged 18.

Based on the results of their Final State Exams, taken aged 18, students apply to university. Places aren't guaranteed, its quite difficult to get into university/college.

Teenagers can get a part time job aged 16, but can only work for a certain amount of hours till the age of 18.

Our University system is ridiculous - This year, 77,000 students applied to College/University. There are only 60,000 places. So many kids will lose out because the system is so difficult to break in to.

I'm 22 and I just finished uni this year. It was near impossible at times but I'm glad I've made the effort, even though the hassle of going when I had a LO was sometimes more trouble than its worth.

Our recession is so bad that most of my friends have emigrated to Australia and Canada. 
I wish I could do the same :rofl:

Just thought I'd share that :flow:


----------



## Strawberrymum

In nz they have primary school from 5-10 then intermediate school for 2 years then high school till 18 you can't drop out without parental permission till 16.


----------



## amie-leigh

scotland is different from the rest of the uk i think 
here we can leave school at 16 which is after our 4th year of secondary school or we can do another 2 years of secondary school 
some will leave at 16 and go on to college some will get jobs, i left at 16 and got a job


----------



## justlove

my daughter has to stay in school now until she is 18, her cousin who is a year above her can leave when she is 16 as she just missed out on the new changed in education system. Not sure how its all going to work as yet and what courses the schools will offer as my daughter originally wanted to goto college for more qualifications that school dont offer to work towards business degree


----------



## punk_pig

justlove said:


> my daughter has to stay in school now until she is 18, her cousin who is a year above her can leave when she is 16 as she just missed out on the new changed in education system. Not sure how its all going to work as yet and what courses the schools will offer as my daughter originally wanted to goto college for more qualifications that school dont offer to work towards business degree

Oh I didn't realise they had to be school based, I thought it was just they had to be in some kind of full time education or training! What you miss when you have a baby eh? And I work in Eduvation too...


----------



## justlove

punk_pig said:


> justlove said:
> 
> 
> my daughter has to stay in school now until she is 18, her cousin who is a year above her can leave when she is 16 as she just missed out on the new changed in education system. Not sure how its all going to work as yet and what courses the schools will offer as my daughter originally wanted to goto college for more qualifications that school dont offer to work towards business degree
> 
> Oh I didn't realise they had to be school based, I thought it was just they had to be in some kind of full time education or training! What you miss when you have a baby eh? And I work in Eduvation too...Click to expand...

Its me with the baby brain as you are right it does have to be in some kind of education or training, which will make my daughter happy as she wants to leave school at 16 to goto college, we have had no information other than they have to stay now until 18.


----------



## angelae36

punk_pig said:


> justlove said:
> 
> 
> my daughter has to stay in school now until she is 18, her cousin who is a year above her can leave when she is 16 as she just missed out on the new changed in education system. Not sure how its all going to work as yet and what courses the schools will offer as my daughter originally wanted to goto college for more qualifications that school dont offer to work towards business degree
> 
> Oh I didn't realise they had to be school based, I thought it was just they had to be in some kind of full time education or training! What you miss when you have a baby eh? And I work in Eduvation too...Click to expand...

The kids who start year 10 in September all have to stay in some kind of education until they are 18. This can be in the form of traditional A levels, a college btec type course or an apprenticeship/training. They do not have to stay at the school they took their gcse's in just in some form of education.


----------

